# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Cration d'un fichier d'aide chm avec HelpNdoc et intgration  Delphi

## gaby277

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Cration d'un fichier d'aide chm avec HelpNdoc et intgration  Delphi.

Le code source pour DELPHI 7 et XE est fourni.
Les fonctions de base de l'aide sont implmentes.
Destin aux dbutants en Delphi (ou aux dbutants en aide chm !).
HelpnDoc est gratuit pour une utilisation personnelle. Il permet  partir du mme projet de gnrer l'aide aux formats chm, html, pdf, word, ebook, Kindle...
Les limitations de la version gratuite sont mineures (des "watermark" discrets)...



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

